# TT Ultra Cambelt change



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

The MyAudi app tells me that the interval for cambelt change on my 2017 Ultra is 140,000 miles. Is this right? Or should there a timescale applied too? i.e. whichever comes first?


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

I was told that they quote the 140k miles in the 'States, but here for some perverse reason they recommend 5 years or 60K whichever comes sooner :? 
Wether that is in order for the main dealers to make yet more money out of their customers I'm not sure?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

My A6 2.0TDi recommends every 140k, there's no timing requirement, I'm in the U.K.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

bunn7287 said:


> I was told that they quote the 140k miles in the 'States, but here for some perverse reason they recommend 5 years or 60K whichever comes sooner :?
> Wether that is in order for the main dealers to make yet more money out of their customers I'm not sure?


 If in doubt get it done at 5 years/60k. While doing this it's worth changing the water pump. I know it's not cheap but a broken cam belt will blow up the engine.
I seem to recall with my last TT Audi then gave me free mots for the life of the car.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Emailed Audi customer services for clarity and got this response:



> I have spoken with our internal technical team and can confirm that the service intervals for your cam belt would be 140'000 miles or 5 years which ever comes first.


(Which is not what the information in 'MyAudi' states of course).


----------

